# Old Rivel Scooter..



## The New Guy (Jul 8, 2013)

just picked this up this weekend.  Not even sure what to do with it.  Think it's late 40's early 50's.

Made in Holland.  Anyone know anything about these?


----------



## Mojo80 (Jul 8, 2013)

Idk, but very CUTE! 
I'd ride... My nick name's Scooter, aka Scooty


----------



## The New Guy (Jul 8, 2013)

Well Scooty, a pleasure to meet you.   Yeah, it's very interesting.  Have no idea if it's worth bringing this back into riding shape, or if I should just try to pass it on to a collector or antiques dealer.  Mechanically it looks to be an easy repair - new tires and greasing the wheel bearings.  Cosmetically it could be touched up, but really.. I'm sort of mystified by what to do with it.


----------



## Mojo80 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Rivel scoot on ebay*

I googled "vintage Dutch push kick scooter" and the second item was a listing on eBay for a Rivel scooter... Says its from the 40s... If u love it, restore it.

Sorry, I dont know how to forward urls... Or whatever they're called. I'll dig a little deeper tho, (just got a tandem from holland)


----------



## The New Guy (Jul 8, 2013)

saw the same listing on feebay but that's about the only info I could find on it.  It's definitely a kids scooter - and I'd probably ruin the metal if tried to ride it, plus, I think I'd look more than a bit silly.  Still it might make for a nice project so long as I don't mind ruining any collector value it might have.


----------



## Mojo80 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Info on imports*

I have found it very difficult to find any info on my imports... When I finally do its usually in a foreign language. Good luck... If I find anything out, I'll post it. Very cute scooter

Ps: I like the vintage "patina" it has, that's just me though


----------



## The New Guy (Jul 8, 2013)

I think the patina is kind of fun too, but hey the only possible rider in this family might be my wife, and she can be a bit funny about those things.  

and thanks for the help!  Much appreciated.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 8, 2013)

Those plump white tires look real good on this scooter. Looks like it would be a good rider. Afraid I'm no help in knowledge about it though.

Dave


----------



## The New Guy (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Dave,

Definitely looks like a great ride to me too.  I actually had thought the tires would be a good way to identify this.  But googling Teener Tires only gave me headaches and links to things I didn't want.  Replacing them with newer white tires is easy though.  Found the tires for $13 each through Bikepartsusa.com.

2 or three more items and I'll have enough of a order to qualify for free shipping.  Luckily they have the tires for the kids Peugeot I found too.  So I'll probably order them in a few weeks when the next project gets found.

All the best,

Doc


----------



## George3 (Aug 14, 2016)

I have a red scooter identical to yours. I'd like to restore it but can't find much information on it either. Here is a link that tells us a little bit about this brand. If I find any more information I will pass it along. Please do the same. What did you end up doing with yours?
http://www.rijwiel.net/merken_e.htm


----------



## Rossey22 (Oct 5, 2022)

I just restored this one. Unfortunately I couldn’t find the white tires for replacement.


----------



## Rossey22 (Oct 5, 2022)

I just restored this one. Unfortunately I couldn’t find the white tires so had to go with black.


----------

